# 2 Blonde Genies



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A white guy is walking along a beach when he comes across a lamp partially
buried in the sand.
He picks up the lamp and gives it a rub.

Two blonde genies appear, and they tell him he has been granted three
wishes.
The guy makes his three wishes and the blonde genies disappear.

The next thing the guy knows, he's in a bedroom, in a golf-course mansion,
surrounded by 50 beautiful women.
After he makes love to all of them, he begins to explore this fabulous
house.

Suddenly he feels something soft under his feet, he looks down and the
floor is covered in $100 bills.

Then, there's a knock at the door.

He answers it and standing there are two persons dressed in Ku Klux Klan
outfits..
They drag him outside to the nearest tree, throw a rope over a limb and
hang him by the neck until he's dead..

As the Klansmen are walking away, they remove their hoods.
It's the two blonde genies.

One blonde genie says to the other one, 'I can understand the first wish
having all these beautiful women in a big mansion to make love to.
I can also understand him wanting to be a millionaire.
But why he wanted to be hung like a black man is beyond me.'


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

